# ID???



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

r they p, caribe?


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

i think atleast 1 of them is cause of the spot on his side


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

at first glance id say yes but i would need a better pic to give you a positive id. from the coloration they could be tern's. a flank shot would be nice


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

maybe the one in the middle but the pic is really crap.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

They dont look like cariba to me. The humeral spot is not pronounced like most caribas I've seen. Repost with a better flank shot for a denfinite ID.... It wont hurt to clean the glass either. =P


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Probably carribas but their coloration makes them look like they are sick.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

they all look like caribas when u enlarge the pic 
but can u get a better pic of the fish


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Not the greatest picture..as has been said...but from what I see I would say yes...they are cariba. Fins, color and shape all lead me to believe they are cariba, however, a better picture would make for a more accurate ID.


----------

